# McLaren P1…Nürburgring…Sub 7 Minutes.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

After seeing the video Michael Krumm posting a mental 7:08:679 around the Nürburgring, I'm having a hard time processing this one. The McLaren P1 making a sub-7 minute lap is insane, hard to believe. Check out the video, personally, too much time spent on long far shots of the car on track and of the greenery. Tiny bits of in car video and no real feel for the lap***8230;and where is the time? Hopefully the in car video with telemetry will follow at some point. Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/E9IWiTpWeiM


----------

